# Oars: how close together?



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

get the screwy driver out and adjust them to you liking and you'll be just fine. I even know a guy who buys extra long oars and overlaps them. He is a solid boater but I can't do it. I like them to fit nicely under my knees. That way I can hold the blades out of the water and have my hands free between sets. enjoy.


----------



## salmonjammer (Dec 14, 2011)

*thumbs*

I was always told to keep at least 2" between the oar handles, that way on those times when you put your thumbs over the end of the oars, and they come together, you don't break a thumb. I suppose if you way overlap, then that issue somewhat goes away, though. I just started using rope wrapped oars and set them about 1' apart. With the rope it allows me to bring them in, and they will somewhat stay.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I like to row overlapped through slow sections. But, I would not set my oars so they stayed that way because they would not clear my body if needed. I like a few inches apart in general.


----------



## TimEubanks (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I know what I've been used to but didn't know if that was optimum from a biomechanical standpoint.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

It's a fist width apart for me. That gives me good clearance as I sweep them past my pfd, and the handles also easily tuck under my knees.


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, the ability to get them both under your armpits at the same time while wearing your pfd is clutch. Gotta be able to ship em.

For me this just means 1" between the handles, but I am skinny with long arms and like as much leverage inboard as I can get...


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

Close enough to hold them in one hand, far enough away so they wont pinch my thumb.


----------



## idahoriverguide (Mar 30, 2011)

I like them close too. Easy way to not break your thumb? Don't ever hold it with your thumb on the end. I like to have em close so I have put one under my knee and drink my beer.


----------

